# FreeBSD 10 - Darwin Streaming Server



## z3R0 (Sep 16, 2014)

Has Darwin Streaming Server been removed from ports?

/usr/ports/net/DarwinStreamingServer

I need to set up a streaming server for a project.

Thanks!


----------



## ljboiler (Sep 17, 2014)

It looks like nobody submitted a patch to make the changes necessary for staging, so the port was removed Oct 1.


----------



## kpa (Sep 17, 2014)

The port can be resurrected but someone has to step up as the new maintainer and file a PR that provides a patch to a) convert the port to the new staging mechanism, b) state the email address of the new maintainer in the port Makefile as MAINTAINER= ....


----------



## z3R0 (Sep 19, 2014)

Well hopefully someone can adopt the port.

I started reading up on how to do so here: https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=36243 but it looks like I'm going to have to read the porters manual (https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/).

Wish there was a training video on this for guidance. One thing is reading another is watching over someone's shoulder.


----------

